# When are you doing your first oil change?



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

I change every 15000 km
[h=1][/h]


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I did mine earlier at 2500 miles. I'm going on a long road trip soon so I wanted to take care of it now instead of on the trip. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I'll be doing my first oil change next weekend and I'll be around 5200 kms I'll be switching to penzoil platinum synthetic. And will be switching at around every 5 or 6 thousand kms 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm waiting until my DIC tells me it's at or near 50%. That should be somewhere around 5-6k miles. I have always followed the OEM recommendations on oil service and have never had a problem with any new GM product...or Ford...or Chrysler for that matter.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I did mine at 5000 miles and will do them at every 5000 increase. It's easier that way. 5 10 15 20 25 30 35 40 45 50 ...etc etc


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

if you have the maintenance plan from GM you dont get to decide. personal experience! once the DIC reads 20% then they will change it. just had them do the 2nd out of the 4 oil changes you get. once this is over then i will be running amsoil. and changing it on my clock not theirs


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

A+ on the amsoil !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I'm waiting until my DIC tells me it's at or near 50%. That should be somewhere around 5-6k miles. I have always followed the OEM recommendations on oil service and have never had a problem with any new GM product...or Ford...or Chrysler for that matter.


GM changed the oil life monitor calibration for the 2013 Cruze due as they discovered that the oil was not good to go the full life calibrated on the 2011-2012 Cruze. It basically knocked 2000-2500 miles off of the total life. 

I wouldn't go more than 6k miles on the ACDELCO oil. Then again, with reports I've read from the Traverse and Equinox issues resulting from this oil, I wouldn't use it period. 



Nellie said:


> if you have the maintenance plan from GM you dont get to decide. personal experience! once the DIC reads 20% then they will change it. just had them do the 2nd out of the 4 oil changes you get. once this is over then i will be running amsoil. and changing it on my clock not theirs


Hi5 on Amsoil. The oil testing analysis we've seen come back show the oil is perfectly good at 10k. Can't go wrong there. 



oilburner said:


> A+ on the amsoil !


+1!

Sent from mobile.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nellie said:


> if you have the maintenance plan from GM you dont get to decide. personal experience! once the DIC reads 20% then they will change it. just had them do the 2nd out of the 4 oil changes you get. once this is over then i will be running amsoil. and changing it on my clock not theirs


Sounds like a bad personal experience to me. I have the plan that of course came with the car. Requested my oil to be changed at 2500 miles and they did it free of charge. It did count towards the 4 free oil changes but you do get to decide. It's your car. The dealer or GM doesn't get to decide when you get your oil changed, even with the scheduled maintenance

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> I did mine at 5000 miles and will do them at every 5000 increase. It's easier that way. 5 10 15 20 25 30 35 40 45 50 ...etc etc


Same here. 5K intervals allows me to use the cheaper AC Delco Dexos 1 oil. I also rotate/balance my tires every 5K miles.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I had mine changed when the oil life monitor got to 20% (6200 miles) I feel if there are any issues it is on GM as the car is being maintained by the dealer at the recommended maintenance schedule that they published and I followed what they are said to do. After I get all 4 oil changes done I will have my car maintained at the same place that I have my 1998 Buick Park Avenue maintained and use a recommended synthetic oil. The Buick has only 122,000 miles and I had the oil changed to Mobil One synthetic oil when I bought it 3 years ago. My wife's Caliber and my Dodge V10 Ram are maintained at the Dodge Dealer near our home. The Caliber has a 5 year free maintenance agreement that my wife bought when she bought the car. The Dodge Ram has a new engine after a failure caused by the Dodge dealer when they replaced the timing chain and forgot a bolt and they installed a new long block 2 years ago.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> Same here. 5K intervals allows me to use the cheaper AC Delco Dexos 1 oil. I also rotate/balance my tires every 5K miles.


How does that allow you to use an oil that's not only not recommended for the Cruze diesel, but not approved for use in the vehicle? With the EGR system in today's diesels, there's a reason you should be using dexos 2 approved. Not to mention if something goes wrong your warranty will be void. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789, I have an ECO MT, not the diesel. The issues of oil change timing and which oil to use are not specific to the Diesel. Yes, you need to use oil that meets or exceeds the required oil for the car, but my point was that by going with a shorter oil change cycle, I have reduced my cost of ownership. Since I don't do, nor plan to do, my own oil changes, the cost of going to a full synthetic would double my oil change cost but only net me 50% more miles between oil changes. Pick your oil change cycle and use the appropriate oil for that cycle as long as it meets or exceeds the required Dexos standard.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> titanman2789, I have an ECO MT, not the diesel. The issues of oil change timing and which oil to use are not specific to the Diesel. Yes, you need to use oil that meets or exceeds the required oil for the car, but my point was that by going with a shorter oil change cycle, I have reduced my cost of ownership. Since I don't do, nor plan to do, my own oil changes, the cost of going to a full synthetic would double my oil change cost but only net me 50% more miles between oil changes. Pick your oil change cycle and use the appropriate oil for that cycle as long as it meets or exceeds the required Dexos standard.


Mike, I'm sure you've thought this through quite a bit, but there are a few things I am concerns about with that approach. The first is the PCV valve issue, and what contributes to it. There appears to exist a correlation with oil used and PCV failure, although it may be too soon to tell. Dave began discussing this recently but I've been watching out for it for a while. The second is turbo longevity. While this oil will last at least 5k miles, what protection does it offer, and how easily does it degrade. Have you done any testing analysis on it at the 5k OCI? The third is cold viscosity and cold protection. As Blue Angel pointed out elsewhere, the higher quality synthetics have far better cold flow properties, while dino oils can take minutes to flow through the engine. I recall that synthetics have 700 times the film strength to prevent shearing as dino oils, and this oil is a synthetic blend. Where does it sit on that scale?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> titanman2789, I have an ECO MT, not the diesel. The issues of oil change timing and which oil to use are not specific to the Diesel. Yes, you need to use oil that meets or exceeds the required oil for the car, but my point was that by going with a shorter oil change cycle, I have reduced my cost of ownership. Since I don't do, nor plan to do, my own oil changes, the cost of going to a full synthetic would double my oil change cost but only net me 50% more miles between oil changes. Pick your oil change cycle and use the appropriate oil for that cycle as long as it meets or exceeds the required Dexos standard.


Well I found this thread under the diesel section so I thought you had the diesel. I understand your thinking on the cost however if your oil change doubles with synthetic you need a new approach to getting your oil change done. I've run full synthetic in all my vehicles the past 4 years. Every time I purchase the oil at Walmart, then go to the dealer and only have to pay $15 for oil filter and labor. So the synthetic oil change that is normally $70-80 ends up costing me $50. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Mike, I'm sure you've thought this through quite a bit, but there are a few things I am concerns about with that approach. The first is the PCV valve issue, and what contributes to it. There appears to exist a correlation with oil used and PCV failure, although it may be too soon to tell. Dave began discussing this recently but I've been watching out for it for a while. The second is turbo longevity. While this oil will last at least 5k miles, what protection does it offer, and how easily does it degrade. Have you done any testing analysis on it at the 5k OCI? The third is cold viscosity and cold protection. As Blue Angel pointed out elsewhere, the higher quality synthetics have far better cold flow properties, while dino oils can take minutes to flow through the engine. I recall that synthetics have 700 times the film strength to prevent shearing as dino oils, and this oil is a synthetic blend. Where does it sit on that scale?
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Good questions all. 

In fact I put full synthetic Quakerstate Ultimate Durability oil (Toyota's preferred brand) in my wife's Toyota Solara yesterday because she literally drives a mile at a time and nothing heats up that fast, even in the summer. It's exactly one mile to where she works. Her Solara is six years old and just hit 30,000 miles last month. I even did an ATF flush/refill even though Toyota doesn't recommend this until 90K simply because of the age of the car. After the service I took it for a short (180 mile) road trip with the top down. It was snowing in Breckenridge, but the top stayed down. I did put on my summer wide brim hat to keep the snow from tickling my head and streaking my glasses.

In my Cruze I have yet to see the OLM go below 40% which is my other trigger based on earlier threads on the Mobile 1 vs. AC Delco oil. I haven't had my oil tested. As for cold starts, I have the morning luxury of starting my car and driving the first half mile without hitting 1500 RPM. However, when my car goes in for 40K I'll ask about the coating that some oils will leave on the engine components to help protect during cold starts. This was one of the things I really liked about the old Pennzoil and got a real chuckle when everyone was panning Pennzoil because it left a waxy film behind but then you started seeing synthetic "long life" or "older car" oils that did exactly that. I know engine technology and manufacturing tolerances has changed but the fact is that full synthetics are now designed to leave a slick film on the components is to solve exactly the same problem - how to protect an older engine during a cold start. What we don't know is if the AC Delco Dexox blends do this as well - I'll ask.

The two unknowns are currently why are some PCV valves are clogging and failing early and what is the impact on the Turbo life with cold oil not flowing as well. I'm watching the PCV threads in the Gearhead area closely. I replaced the PCV valves on both my Transport and Montana somewhere around 150K miles and both of them saw a lot of highway miles. I suspect the PCV valves on my Cruze will need to be replaced at some point as well. The impact on the turbo life is actually a bigger concern. I have discovered that I can drive the first half mile in the mornings and shift at 1400 RPM. This gives even cold oil a chance to start circulating. The turbo is relatively low on the engine block so it should be seeing oil a lot sooner than the top of the block. In the afternoons if I make a simple change to my route I'll be able to do the same thing. Even with Mobil 1 I wouldn't go more than 5K or below 40% on the OLM - I'm just not comfortable doing so.

My biggest fluid concerns are that bloody brake/clutch fluid combination and manual gear oil. I have had brake lines fail in the past and had to depend on the transmission and e-brake to slow down. Any type of failure in the combined brake/clutch fluid and I'll have only the e-brake for speed control. I was planning on changing the gear oil at 45K but with the advent of the cold weather and the major increased shifting difficulty from the cold weather I'm thinking about doing it at 40K. There is no "schedule" in the owners manual for the MT gear oil, but the ATF fluid is listed at 45K for "severe" environments, which covers over 90% of North American drivers. Expect to see a PM from me in the next week or so about the gear oil - I have three to four weeks before I hit 40K.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had my 4 free oil changes done at 6000 mile intervals. It' 2 years or 24K miles, whichever comes first. You decide when, within those parameters. If your dealer tells you otherwise, they are wrong.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I just had mine done at Chevy at 1100 miles. Dealer said Chevy may not pay due to oil monitor only being 44% and it needs to be at 20%. I see that some say it's up to you when to use your four oil changes, we will see what Chevy say's. Personally I always do an early oil change on new engines, I built a 283 V-8 in 1983 that still purrs (although she puffs a little at start up 30 years later!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm at the dealer now having my first oil change done. The salesman and service manager both said to bring it in when the OLM read 20%. For me that was right at 6,000 miles. After my free oil changes are done, I'll go 5,000 on a GM approved synthetic.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> I'm at the dealer now having my first oil change done. The salesman and service manager both said to bring it in when the OLM read 20%. For me that was right at 6,000 miles. After my free oil changes are done, I'll go 5,000 on a GM approved synthetic.


Did you make sure they are putting the correct oil in, topping off the DEF, etc? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

20%...im at 24% now

the drive home will put it under 20%


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

My first change was done at 1000. Courtesy of my dealer. I guess during pdi they forgot to reset the OLM. It read 69% when it was delivered to us at 205 miles and read 69% when we got back from our first trip at 1050 miles. My assumption is that they did not warranty that initial oil change.

I'll have it changed somewhere between 0 and 20% remaining.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> I just had mine done at Chevy at 1100 miles. Dealer said Chevy may not pay due to oil monitor only being 44% and it needs to be at 20%. I see that some say it's up to you when to use your four oil changes, we will see what Chevy say's. Personally I always do an early oil change on new engines, I built a 283 V-8 in 1983 that still purrs (although she puffs a little at start up 30 years later!


OK you have me really curious now. How did you get to 44% after only 1100 miles? On my car, it seems like the OLM was pretty well fixed at 7500 miles.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> OK you have me really curious now. How did you get to 44% after only 1100 miles? On my car, it seems like the OLM was pretty well fixed at 7500 miles.


 mine was 69% with only 205 miles on the ODO.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dmaxpwr said:


> mine was 69% with only 205 miles on the ODO.


Looks like there are other factors involved than hard coded mileage as I previousl thought.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I changed my oil out to a 5W40 Fully Synthetic Dexos2 Approved oil at 3646 miles and will change it out at the factory 7500mi next time, and take a sample to find out how we're doing.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had my first change done around 6800 with 8% on the OLM. I've put 600 miles on in the past 6 days, and my OLM is already down to 89%. I wonder if it's the sub-zero weather or what? It also looks like they filled it with 0-W30 from the paperwork, but I don't think the OLM factors in oil grade, so that shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I had my first change done around 6800 with 8% on the OLM. I've put 600 miles on in the past 6 days, and my OLM is already down to 89%. I wonder if it's the sub-zero weather or what? It also looks like they filled it with 0-W30 from the paperwork, but I don't think the OLM factors in oil grade, so that shouldn't make any difference.


That doesn't sound like the right oil. It's critical to have the right oil in this car, I would check if I were you.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just lease the car for 2 years and don't care. My 2013 got its first change at just over 10k miles when the Oil life monitor was at 0. So I can get away with one maybe two oil changes while I have it and move on the the next Cruze. ****, My cruzes get more waterpumps than oil changes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

David1 said:


> I just lease the car for 2 years and don't care. My 2013 got its first change at just over 10k miles when the Oil life monitor was at 0. So I can get away with one maybe two oil changes while I have it and move on the the next Cruze. ****, My cruzes get more waterpumps than oil changes.


These cars will be interesting on the used car market. I am sure there will be plenty of owners who just take their cars in for a no oil change without a second thought. Even "dealer serviced" doesn't necessarily mean a good thing.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I just scheduled my first one for Friday, 6076 miles and 17% remaining at the time of writing this. 

By Friday it will have at least another 225 miles on it or so. I figured might as well get it done around every 6,000 miles while it's free as I will hit my mileage limit WELL before the year limit.

Once I am off the scheduled maintenance plan I will run the OLM to as close to 0% as possible before changing as I commute 90 miles a day almost all freeway.


----------



## bigblue13 (Oct 25, 2013)

A question for those that get their oil changed at a dealership. How much oil (in quarts) is being added to the engine? I know what the manual says but it seems the dealership has different information. I posed this question to the GM rep. on this forum but it appears I have been forgotten as far replies go.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I just did mine at 505 miles along with the manual transmission 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bigblue13 said:


> A question for those that get their oil changed at a dealership. How much oil (in quarts) is being added to the engine? I know what the manual says but it seems the dealership has different information. I posed this question to the GM rep. on this forum but it appears I have been forgotten as far replies go.


The car calls for 4.25 quarts. The dealer may fill anywhere from 4 to 5 quarts. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> I just scheduled my first one for Friday, 6076 miles and 17% remaining at the time of writing this.
> 
> By Friday it will have at least another 225 miles on it or so. I figured might as well get it done around every 6,000 miles while it's free as I will hit my mileage limit WELL before the year limit.
> 
> Once I am off the scheduled maintenance plan I will run the OLM to as close to 0% as possible before changing as I commute 90 miles a day almost all freeway.


I wouldn't on the factory/dealer oil. No way. Even under light driving, that oil isn't good for more than 6500 miles. You will want a high TBN oil if you're running the OLM to zero. 

With that route, why not just run Amsoil SS to 15k miles and be done with it? The engine will be warranted by Amsoil against any oil-related failures with that interval, which is considered "severe service" due to the turbo. With UOA, you can stretch that even farther. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Factory oil left my car at 4100 miles on the clock. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The car calls for 4.25 quarts. The dealer may fill anywhere from 4 to 5 quarts.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


I just checked the manual and the diesel engine actually takes 4.75 quarts. You made me wonder because mine took around 4.75 to get the dipstick to full when I changed out the oil recently.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I just checked the manual and the diesel engine actually takes 4.75 quarts. You made me wonder because mine took around 4.75 to get the dipstick to full when I changed out the oil recently.


I second that. When I changed it, it took 4.75 quarts.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I did my first oil change at 2500 miles. Just did the 2nd oil change at 7500. Have to go back in to the dealer today. They told me the threading on the canister the oil filter goes in is partially stripped. Hmmmm I wonder how that happened.... They told me it might leak some oil but probably not, well sure enough I have a small puddle of oil - not just a drop or two - in my garage now. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I did my first oil change at 2500 miles. Just did the 2nd oil change at 7500. Have to go back in to the dealer today. They told me the threading on the canister the oil filter goes in is partially stripped. Hmmmm I wonder how that happened.... They told me it might leak some oil but probably not, well sure enough I have a small puddle of oil - not just a drop or two - in my garage now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wow, I'm surprised it got stripped. It's snug the whole time screwing and unscrewing it but when it's done I felt a definitive "stop" and I gave it a bit more and it really didn't feel like it went anywhere. Someone must of tried to force it by that point.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Wow, I'm surprised it got stripped. It's snug the whole time screwing and unscrewing it but when it's done I felt a definitive "stop" and I gave it a bit more and it really didn't feel like it went anywhere. Someone must of tried to force it by that point.


Yup. Someone in service department obviously did something to strip it. And yeah they make a warranty claim and it's free, but if it ever happens when my warranty is up it better still be free

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I did my first oil change at 2500 miles. Just did the 2nd oil change at 7500. Have to go back in to the dealer today. They told me the threading on the canister the oil filter goes in is partially stripped. Hmmmm I wonder how that happened.... They told me it might leak some oil but probably not, well sure enough I have a small puddle of oil - not just a drop or two - in my garage now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Tq wrench? Not hard to do wouldn't beat yourself up about it. Apparently people strip the oil filler cap as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a big strong guy who lays and fits pipe for a living and I can't imagine torquing either to the point of stripping...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I did my first oil change at 2500 miles. Just did the 2nd oil change at 7500. Have to go back in to the dealer today. They told me the threading on the canister the oil filter goes in is partially stripped. Hmmmm I wonder how that happened.... They told me it might leak some oil but probably not, well sure enough I have a small puddle of oil - not just a drop or two - in my garage now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Having had the experience of changing the oil myself, I can't imagine what someone would have to do to strip that out.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

They probably cross threaded it while starting it with a socket and ratchet would be my guess.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Sounds like a bad personal experience to me. I have the plan that of course came with the car. Requested my oil to be changed at 2500 miles and they did it free of charge. It did count towards the 4 free oil changes but you do get to decide. It's your car. The dealer or GM doesn't get to decide when you get your oil changed, even with the scheduled maintenance
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is there a written GM policy on how often or at what % they will do the included oil service? Mine is at 27% remaining and 5200 on the odometer at the moment and I want to have it serviced. I hadn't seen anything written that says you only get 4 services on the 2 year service plan. Can anyone point to GM's written policy?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Is there a written GM policy on how often or at what % they will do the included oil service? Mine is at 27% remaining and 5200 on the odometer at the moment and I want to have it serviced. I hadn't seen anything written that says you only get 4 services on the 2 year service plan. Can anyone point to GM's written policy?


Yes only 4 2014 GM U.S. Models to Include New Maintenance Plan


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Imma gonna wait until the DIC says 20%


----------



## Riverdog (Dec 16, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yes only 4 2014 GM U.S. Models to Include New Maintenance Plan



So I see it mentions alternative fuel vehicle might not apply. I asked my dealer about the free oil changes and they said most Cruze's they sold had that on the window sticker but mine didn't. Mine was the first Diesel they have sold. But it had 800 miles on it when I drove it off the lot and the oil life read 41% on the dash...so I emailed them and they're going to take care of the first one for me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Riverdog said:


> So I see it mentions alternative fuel vehicle might not apply. I asked my dealer about the free oil changes and they said most Cruze's they sold had that on the window sticker but mine didn't. Mine was the first Diesel they have sold. But it had 800 miles on it when I drove it off the lot and the oil life read 41% on the dash...so I emailed them and they're going to take care of the first one for me.


Your car is definitely included. If you need help with your dealer, the Chevy Customer Service on this forum can help clear things up. Make sure they use the right oil and top off your DEF.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> They probably cross threaded it while starting it with a socket and ratchet would be my guess.


Could they have done other damage? My car is still leaking oil. I know this because I cleaned my garage and parked it on the other side 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Could they have done other damage? My car is still leaking oil. I know this because I cleaned my garage and parked it on the other side
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Can you pinpoint the source of the leak? They may have cracked the cap or the housing.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm guessing it would be the housing because they replaced the cap and it's still leaking. I imagine that fixing the housing would be a lengthy process. Not going to worry about it today. Just annoying that my Cruze with 8000 miles on it is leaking oil

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I'm guessing it would be the housing because they replaced the cap and it's still leaking. I imagine that fixing the housing would be a lengthy process. Not going to worry about it today. Just annoying that my Cruze with 8000 miles on it is leaking oil
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Did you happen to get to have a chat with the tech to see what they did, exactly?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> Did you happen to get to have a chat with the tech to see what they did, exactly?


No. To be honest I didn't really care because the service advisor made it sound like not a big deal. I just had to return so that they could replace the oil filter cap. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny story:

I went in this morning happily to change my oil (For reference, i am changing the oil on a 2013 BMW 328i the f30 model)

I am REAL confident, 6k miles i thought, definetly time... So the lady leads me to the waiting room and i am sipping on my keurig brewed coffee feeling like a boss because i am not at work, i am drinking free coffee, and i am pumped from the gym....

The lady then barges in and screams:

"HEY YOU DONT NEED AN OIL CHANGE"
"Wat, i am at 6k miles"
"Yeah you are due at 12000 miles come back when the light is on"
"is this real life?"

Everyone laughed. EVERYONE.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dealer did it today 6800 miles, 14% life


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dealer did mine at 6500. No questions asked. I did supply my own oil though.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I know this is a touchy subject, but I intend to take advantage of the free 2 year maintenance on my Cruze. I'm going to let the dealership do it and use GM or Delco Dexos 2 at least until the 2 year period is up. I, for one, trust GM to do whatever is correct for my vehicle...that is until or unless they do something very stupid. None of my many, many new and used GM vehicles has ever let me down because of a reliability issue and I've always followed their maintenance recommendation for service frequencies. I doubt this Cruze will be the first to let me down because I didn't change my oil at 3k miles.

With about 6k miles on this Cruze, the oil service meter tells me I'm at 12% remaining. I would have probably had it serviced a little earlier if the dealership had had the oil and filter. I'm schedule for a service Monday.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I know this is a touchy subject, but I intend to take advantage of the free 2 year maintenance on my Cruze. I'm going to let the dealership do it and use GM or Delco Dexos 2 at least until the 2 year period is up. I, for one, trust GM to do whatever is correct for my vehicle...that is until or unless they do something very stupid. None of my many, many new and used GM vehicles has ever let me down because of a reliability issue and I've always followed their maintenance recommendation for service frequencies. I doubt this Cruze will be the first to let me down because I didn't change my oil at 3k miles.
> 
> With about 6k miles on this Cruze, the oil service meter tells me I'm at 12% remaining. I would have probably had it serviced a little earlier if the dealership had had the oil and filter. I'm schedule for a service Monday.


I am with you on that. Although I did switch to a good synthetic (Total) after the 4 free changes, I took advantage of the dealer supplied Dexos2 and 4 free oil changes at 6K intervals.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well you already paid for the free 2 year maintenance so why not take advantage of it? The ac delco oil is not going to hurt the car, but I am going to switch to something better when the service plan is up.. especially with what they want to charge for getting the oil change with their own stuff

In other news, I'm currently at the dealer waiting to find out what exactly they did to cause my car to leak oil

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Well you already paid for the free 2 year maintenance so why not take advantage of it? The ac delco oil is not going to hurt the car, but I am going to switch to something better when the service plan is up.. especially with what they want to charge for getting the oil change with their own stuff
> 
> In other news, I'm currently at the dealer waiting to find out what exactly they did to cause my car to leak oil
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Cool, I have been wondering about that


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

They left drain plug loose. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

titanman2789 said:


> They left drain plug loose.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Make sure they didn't cross thread the drain plug. That happened on my Volvo and I had to put in a Heli-coil.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> They left drain plug loose.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Confidence inspiring, any way you slice it. Who are they hiring to work on cars?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Im really glad I changed my own oil...


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Doing my first this coming Monday morning at about 6700 miles. Gonna let Chevy and GM do their thing with whatever Dexos2 they use. I trust them...since none of my GM cars has EVER let me down using GM's recommendations. Surely the service on a Cruze TD costs something well over $100 and I can use that money for something else.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> Confidence inspiring, any way you slice it. Who are they hiring to work on cars?


Haha yeah I know. Drive there... Watch an hour of HGTV in the waiting area... Admire the Z71 Silverado in the showroom... Oh well. It's taken care of now, but I'll still be checking the garage floor to be sure

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Doing my first this coming Monday morning at about 6700 miles. Gonna let Chevy and GM do their thing with whatever Dexos2 they use. I trust them...since none of my GM cars has EVER let me down using GM's recommendations. Surely the service on a Cruze TD costs something well over $100 and I can use that money for something else.


The dealer receives a flat $75 from GM for our cars' service. My dealer told me they would do it for me for $80 if I wanted them to do it, but I will do the rest of the oil changes/DEF topoffs myself.


----------

